# Finally got my 30" SPECK



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

Im gonna try this one more time . We fished surfside from 5 AM On Friday and we caught 7 Reds , 6 speckle trout and 2 Blacktip sharks


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

*30" speckel trout*

Trying to do post pics


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice. Congrats. What did you catch him on?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

I was fishing for reds and he hit a live finger mullet , we caught 7 trout , 10 reds , and 2 blacktip sharks !


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations on gettin a 30" girl. Not to many in that club.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Awsome, congrats!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Way to go!!
30" Club is some nice company.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i'd like to quit my 28 1/2" club and join yours!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Congrats, beautiful fish!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the 30" Trout! Awesome! It's still on my bucket List.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Great accomplishment!! 

Congrats!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats!!!

Carolina rig, popping cork? How far out were you?......sorry but I'm trying to figure out this surf thang!!!.......lol


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome catch!!! Good job)


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Man that's a heck of a fish! Congrats!


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice fish man


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

congrats on the trophy trout!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's what i'm talkin' about! Congrats.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations, that's a great fish.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

30" trout is awesome; 30" trout out of the surf is twice as awesome!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

That's a nice one!


----------

